# Time Tracking Apps



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

What apps are people using for time tracking? Currently I'm using notes on my iPhone, but I know that there must be a better and more efficient way of doing this.

What I'm looking for:
1) Track hours that include notes for T&M projects that calculates hours so I don't have to do this manually.
2) Input the budgeted hours for a project and have a running percentage or pie chart to track hours during a project.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamscapeptg (Jan 12, 2016)

I use toggl, free for up to 5 users. I like it because I can budget time for jobs and it will message me when I get to a percentage I set like 90% of hours or something.

Also great for t&m jobs because you can print reports for specific jobs and time periods to include with your invoices that detail your hours and what you and your guys did on the job.

The breakdowns make it easy to see how you are doing on any one project and to see what your guys are spending their time on.

Works on ios , Android and computer. 

Won't go back to having guys give me a scrawled piece of paper every two weeks!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We use TSheets. It keeps track of employees hours. Just like a time clock. Once a week we simple hit the send button and all the info goes to our accountant.

I think it costs us $5.00 per employee per month to use. The amount of time this saves is worth the monthly price.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It sounds like Toggl is a good fit based on my needs. Even though I'm only solo at the moment I like that it would still fit my needs as the company grows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Its a bummer that Toggl wants $9/month for the pro version that has some of the features I was looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

PNW Painter said:


> Its a bummer that Toggl wants $9/month for the pro version that has some of the features I was looking for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta spend money to make money.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree, but I miss the days of buying an actual program rather than having to subscribe to everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I am also on Tsheets. It also gps tracks the guys as they work so I know where everyone is during the day. As a solo guy you may not need that unless you don't trust yourself, but with guys it helps. I don't know how many calls I get from generals saying my guy wasn't on site. I can do a quick look on tsheets and can prove that my guy was on site. Shuts them up when I let them know me guy is gps tracked. It's alittle more then $5 per month. There is a basic monthly fee of $20 or so then $5 per guy. They also have lots of apps that raise the price if you use them. It pays for it self by the time we save tracking down paper timesheets and manually entering the job on quickbooks. I highly recommend Tsheets.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

We used to use tsheets too. The GPS feature only works if the person using it has the settings to geo location On. They can turn this off if they choose which is a bummer.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

AngieM said:


> We used to use tsheets too. The GPS feature only works if the person using it has the settings to geo location On. They can turn this off if they choose which is a bummer.


You can set it that they need to have GPS on in order to log on. It's under Company options, then Mobile settings. If they turn off the GPS it will log them out.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Been using tsheets for almost three years after migrating from Vericlock.

Our painters login into jobs and we use a PO number system; helpful to see where you are for hours spent on a project.. although the best practice is to not include any active clkock ins.. for example use the previous day as a cut off. Last ASugust we had 50 painters and 47 of those painters ha dno issues with the app.

We also use for shop work, estimators, drivers, etc. We can see our ratio of painting hours to non craft hours.

We dont use the QB integration for payroll; but I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

We use exaktime. Geo fencing for clock in, Hornets (fob key punch in system) for large long term jobs and full intigration into our accounting software (Foundations). 

It also has rounding functionality and automatic lunch and break time deduction. If your worried about 9 bucks an employee this one aint for you. Annual subscription.


----------

